# Changing Headset to IS Model



## pcxmbfj (Nov 11, 2002)

Picked up a 2008 Tarmac Comp and the original Mindset integrated headset has been reworked to something maybe hybrid that has a Cane Creek S3 top cap and really doesn't seem to fit that well so I've been trying to determine which Cane Creek IS standard will work.

Got it narrowed down to the two below but calls to Specialized and Cane Creek get different responses and the bike shops call seem to confirm only that the Tarmac originally had Campy and a Campy IS would work.
Would also cost $200 while I can get the Cane Creeks for around $50. The first one is for Campy dimensions.

1. 40-Series Integrated Tall Cover Complete for 42mm Head-Tube, 1-1/8" Straight Steerer

IS42/28.6/H15/K | IS42/30/H1


2. 40-Series Integrated Tall Cover Complete for 41mm Head-Tube, 1-1/8" Straight Steerer

IS41/28.6/H15/K | IS41/30/H1

Anyone gone through a headset change out and can shed some light on the issue?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

pcxmbfj said:


> Picked up a 2008 Tarmac Comp and the original Mindset integrated headset has been reworked to something maybe hybrid that has a Cane Creek S3 top cap and really doesn't seem to fit that well so I've been trying to determine which Cane Creek IS standard will work.
> 
> Got it narrowed down to the two below but calls to Specialized and Cane Creek get different responses and the bike shops call seem to confirm only that the Tarmac originally had Campy and a Campy IS would work.
> Would also cost $200 while I can get the Cane Creeks for around $50. The first one is for Campy dimensions.
> ...


I went through this with my '08 Tarmac Comp and when I inquired Specialized tech support said it was proprietary and I needed to order through my LBS. Took about a week and cost about $40 - came complete with CF conical cone and spacers - much better quality than the OE headset.

Here's a compatibility chart complete with part #'s and bearing type:
http://service.specialized.com/coll...-and-older-Road-Frame-Compatibility-Guide.pdf


----------



## pcxmbfj (Nov 11, 2002)

*Changing Headset to IS*

Thanks PJ.
With measuring ID of headtube think I can use the IS41 from Cane Creek. Have to order either.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

pcxmbfj said:


> Thanks PJ.
> With measuring ID of headtube* think I can use the IS41 from Cane Creek*. Have to order either.


That may be, but before ordering the CC I'd check other pertinent specs (like ACB) against the chart.


----------



## pcxmbfj (Nov 11, 2002)

*Changing Headset to IS*



PJ352 said:


> That may be, but before ordering the CC I'd check other pertinent specs (like ACB) against the chart.


Did that. 
Your chart shows me to order the smaller size after measuring my headtube I.D.
I'll post any issues I encounter.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

pcxmbfj said:


> Did that.
> Your chart shows me to order the smaller size after measuring my headtube I.D.
> I'll post any issues I encounter.


I'd appreciate that. For future reference, it would be good to know if there's a CC headset that fits our Tarmacs.


----------



## pcxmbfj (Nov 11, 2002)

*Changing Headset to IS*

Just installed the Cane Creek IS41 in above posts.

No issues and it is certainly a better fit that what had been kludged on it. 

Left the race on the fork like the earlier installation did because I was unsure if it could be removed without damaging the fork.

Will run this by Specialized although they weren't all that helpful in the initial inquiries.

Best help was S.H.I.S. searches that showed how to measure the headtube for IS. that determined that the 42 would not fit. (And the bearing chart provided by PJ)


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

pcxmbfj said:


> Just installed the Cane Creek IS41 in above posts.
> 
> No issues and it is certainly a better fit that what had been kludged on it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update. Glad it worked out for you. 

FWIW as long as it's in good condition and seated properly, I see no problem reusing the crown 'race'. With cartridge bearings, it really doesn't act like a race as it did with headsets employing retainers or loose ball bearings. It's more like an interface/ support (to the lower cartridge) and doesn't move against it. That given, IMO the name 'race' is basically a holdover from the non-integrated headset, pre-cartridge bearing days.

Still, it might be interesting to see what Spec tech support has to say.


----------



## pcxmbfj (Nov 11, 2002)

*Update*

Per Spec Tech -"race" on fork not removable.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

pcxmbfj said:


> Per Spec Tech -"race" on fork not removable.


Thanks for the update. I'm skeptical of that, but until I do my annual 'tear down' and check it out, I'll reserve judgement.

Either way, I think you're fine reusing your old race, and at least now we know CC's IS41 is an option.


----------

